# Prince Hall Masons At Lockheed Martin Aeronautics



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 8, 2010)

Greeting brothers. I was just wondering if there were any PHA masons that work at Lockheed Martin Aeronautics in Ft worth Texas. Ive met a bunch of Masons here but not one PHA mason like myself. If your out there let me know. Thank You!


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there cable tow, we got plenty of them here at General Motors


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there brother. Yeah none here at Lockheed that I know of yet. Kinda upsetting.


----------



## Usmc-sgt (Dec 9, 2010)

I work at lockheed in paint dept.


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

Usmc-sgt said:
			
		

> I work at lockheed in paint dept.



What is your name I work in the paint dept too


----------



## Usmc-sgt (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm just playing with you cable tow I work at general motors with our brother


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

I figured that bro I put two and two together


----------



## owls84 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait a second guys, I am at Lockheed 182/1/V5GL 1st Shift and I want to meet all my Brothers. I am AF&AM but I do a little with Pride of the South #324 PHA F&AM along with Alpha and Omega. I would be honored to shake your hand any time it is extended to me. Let me know your location and I will come see you. USMC-SGT I think Lee Garza and myself were talking about you today. I need to meet you. 

The name is Joshua W Berry if you want to email me or contact me via IM.


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm second shift cff I'm talking with lee right now


----------

